# "Last ice" outing



## bigcountrie1 (Oct 27, 2002)

I was wondering about getting together with some of the members on march 8 or 9 ice permitting. I've been on this site for 4 months now and have not had the pleasure of meeting any of you. I fish mostly gills, specks and perch but want to learn more about walleye and other fish. I'm willing to travel wherever.
Marty


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Sounds good, just propose a spot!


----------



## bigcountrie1 (Oct 27, 2002)

A lot of guys from the site fish Chemung. I've never fished it but I would like to try it. How far is it from GR?


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Chemung is abuot 4 miles east of Howell just off I-96. Not sure how far from GR...Patch


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm interested...
A couple concerns about Chemung, however:
First, it is about 2 hours from Grand Rapids, also it is extremely crowded with limited parking, especially on weekends. Neither of these concerns would stop me from going there, if that is where everyone wants to go, (long as Patch lets me share his Vexlar, LOL!) but I thought I would point them out.
I know of a number of lakes between Lansing and Grand Rapids, but have not fished any of them for years. Anyone want to recommend a lake or two in that area?


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I'm game for whatever anyone comes up with.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I would think this would hardly be a "last ice" outing.


----------



## bigcountrie1 (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm game for anything. I have both the 8th and 9th to myself and will travel wherever. I've never fished the lakes in this area or south of here but I have an atlas and can get where I gotta go so, you guys choose and say when, I'll be there!
I didn't mean that this would be the last ice. It will probably be the last one that I can make it to this season if I have to travel far. Kids on weekends, work and that kind of thing you know


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm hoping to get one last shot at those Monster Perch on Hubbard. If all goes as planned I'll be fishing there the 8th thru the 11th. Give me a holler if yall are gonna be in the area, would like to get a chance to meet some of these great folks too. I'll keep radio on 8-0.

Mike


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Things have changed....gotta work this weekend, so I will have to pass. Hope everyone has a good time. 
MMike: I sent you a PM, regarding Lazer Augers.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Looks like work has lightened up, and I have a "window" Saturday afternoon/eve. I will still be on call and can't venture too far, so I will be heading to Lake Ovid (Sleepy Hollow State Park, N of Lansing), targeting crappie and perch. Will get there about 3:30 and will bring my lantern. If anyone wants to join me, please post and we can coordinate.


----------

